# Ideas for a good furry game



## VGmaster9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you have any ideas that would make a nice and interesting game with furry characters? I know we have franchises like Sonic and Starfox, but those are the only well known ones around and they've been around since the early 90s. Here are some that would be cool

- 2d fighting game like Guilty Gear and Blazeblue, with the return of Foxy Roxy from Burtal: Paws of Fury.

- Sports game that's not centered around Football, Basketball, or Soccer, but a truly innovative and exciting sport made for the game.

- Saints Row style sandbox game taking place in a massive world much bigger than Just Cause 2.

- City simulation game that combines the deep gameplay of SimCity 4 with the beauty visuals of Cities XL 2012.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 19, 2011)

I think Sonic and Starfox are well known because they're good games. You can be a furry in Saints Row 3 anyway, I don't know how a city builder game would work with furries. Games like CXL and SimCity don't concentrate on the little people walking around but on building and managing your city. I can't think of any ideas really, especially not for your beat 'em up stuff, I don't like those kinds of games. Too boring imo.


----------



## BRN (Nov 19, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> - 2d fighting game like Guilty Gear and Blazeblue, with the return of Foxy Roxy from Burtal: Paws of Fury.


You could have a look at 'Fighting is Magic'.


> - Sports game that's not centered around Football, Basketball, or Soccer, but a truly innovative and exciting sport made for the game.


This sounds like it's more about the sport than furry characters - but I don't think I know of anything like this.





> - Saints Row style sandbox game taking place in a massive world much bigger than Just Cause 2.


Second Life is intensive on hardware, but is worth a look.





> - City simulation game that combines the deep gameplay of SimCity 4 with the beauty visuals of Cities XL 2012.


Again, sounds more like it's about the gameplay than furries.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 19, 2011)

Someone came in here with an idea for a multiplayer team-based action game targeted at children. I'd say that was the only idea that made the inclusion of "furry" characters ideal, and it was a good one. Otherwise, you'd get a clone of a game that already exists made only for adding furries, or a game that is indeed innovative, but need not have furry shit in it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 19, 2011)

Unless you're making a game where the characters being furry adds something to the plot or setting, there's not much point. 

What you could do though is make a furry mod for an existing game. Then you can run around being all yifftastic and shit and actually still be playing a good game.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 20, 2011)

Go play skyrim. You can be a cat man or a lizard man.

Or Saints row 3 because it has fursuits and you can beat up random pedestrians who are wearing fursuits.

Also, there will never be a mature game that features all furries because it wouldn't appeal to anyone but furries. Not everyone wants to go parading around in murrville as a fox man with other animal people. The closest you're gunna get are games with multiple races like skyrim, or kid/age neutral games.


----------



## shteev (Nov 20, 2011)

Skyrim.
Do it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Or Saints row 3 because it has fursuits and you can beat up random pedestrians who are wearing fursuits.



Taken from my screenies:


----------



## Mentova (Nov 20, 2011)

I made that same fursuit for dicking around. :V

I usually wear a bomber jacket or decker outfit though.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 20, 2011)

Two warring races: humans and darklespogs
Objective: play as a human and kill all darklespogs you come across with any weapon you want.
Other: good physics engine, you can only play human and friendly fire will be met with retaliation.

Someone make this happen.


----------



## Rocket343 (Nov 20, 2011)

Starfox and Sly Cooper?

Herp derp. I don't know man. I just play them. I don't remember half the names.

For all you know, Mario is the guy with a red hat.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 20, 2011)

RPGs tend to be very character/story heavy so that would be a good place to have a mainly furry centered world.


----------

